# تحديد قطر ماسوره الصرف الصحى للموقع العام



## محمد فكرى امام (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ارجوا افادتى كيف يتم تحديد قطر ماسوره الصرف الصحى للموقع العام


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 ديسمبر 2014)

معدلات التدفق نحسب منها القطر ( باستخدام الجداول )
نوعية القاطنين بالمبنى - عن طريق الجداول - نعرف - معدلات الاستهلاك - ومع حساب المفقودات - نحسب معدلات التدفق- هذا بالنسبه للمبنى
هذا اذا كان المقصود بالموقع العام هو مبنى واحد سواء سكنى او مول اوخدمى اومصنع...


----------



## محمد فكرى امام (23 ديسمبر 2014)

معلش ارجوا ان توضح ازاى اجيب قطر الماسوره ولو امكن ترفع الجدول او تقول اين مكانه فى الكود ورقم الصفحه ان امكن اما بالنسبه للموقع العام وهو تجميع صرف عده مبانى وربطها مع الصرف الرئيسى مثل مشروع معهد متكون من 7 مبانى


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (23 ديسمبر 2014)

رغم اننى رفعت هذه الجداول فى المنتدى من قبل والمعادلات الحسابيه - لكن لطول المده لا اتذكرها مكانها - اجعل سؤالك قائما - لعل احد الزملاء يرفعها.
هناك نقطه عامه
فى حاله مماثله كنا نعرف خط الصرف الرئيسى - وسيكون التجميع من المبانى السبعه طبعا قطره اقل من الرئيسى - وتجميع صرف كل مبنى اقل من خط تجميع المبانى السبعه- ثم نحسب حسابات كل مبنى لنرى اذا كان القطر يناسب الحسابات العكسيه ام لا
عموما انتظر - رفع الجداول وقواعد الحساب من الزملاء
رجاء ان تبحث فى هذا الباب تحت عنوان تحديد قطر ماسورة الصرف الصحى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124563-2.html
لعل هذا يفيد


----------

